# Man cave raceway 1st race will be sunday may 3rd



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok guys very first race at man cave raceway in lowell in sunday may 3rd 2015. Doors will open at 10 am racing starts at 12 noon.

We will be racing skinny tire tjets

fat tire tjets

and hotrods.

And 4 those that have them tyco/lifelike nascars.

7.00 gets you lunch and a full day of racing and plauques.

Take us 41 south to route 2 go east on 2 turn on nichols street north turns into cline ave about 3 miles look for flags on east side of road. For address or phone number please pm me ty.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Race On


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think he is posting it for fast old man


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Race on


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

thats what john told me to post up.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Race On


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes the race is at Fast Old Man's [John S] 4 lane Max trax 4x14' with Trackmate lap counter .The track was used for testing for the fray team but never had a race on.The life likes is for friends that race them at Oak Forest Raceway. Bring your Fray cars too,who knows? Track records will be set.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

fast old man said:


> Yes the race is at Fast Old Man's [John S] 4 lane Max trax 4x14' with Trackmate lap counter .The track was used for testing for the fray team but never had a race on.The life likes is for friends that race them at Oak Forest Raceway. Bring your Fray cars too,who knows? Track records will be set.


Its ok to run something different,I think Pat would run lifelikes.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Wish i could..big cars racing May 3rd..no race for awhile after this weekend looking for other races before June 14th


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

purple66bu said:


> Wish i could..big cars racing May 3rd..no race for awhile after this weekend looking for other races before June 14th


LMK when you can make a race and I will plan one.


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Can I just come and hangout and watch/learn, still will pay the $7


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes sir you are welcome to come watch.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna come play!!!! ill try to get over worked Wrangler to come. I was gonna go watch Dennis race but cant find anyone to go with so ill make the long trip to get my ass kicked in lowell! Race ya soon


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like the track records will be set even higher. Thanks Ski
Race On!! I want to be like Mike:wave:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't make it I don't have any gas money.lol. Catch you next time.
Jon


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ma cave raceway race results may 3rd 2015*

RACE RESULTS MAY 3 RD 

SKINNY TIRE TJETS

1ST MIKE 60 LAPS 

2ND JOHN S 55

3RD WRANGLER 55 

4TH DARRELL 52

5TH CRAIG THE NEW GUY 40


FAT TIRE TJETS

1ST MIKE 70 LAPS 

2ND JOHN S 68 

3RD WRANGLER 66

4TH DARRELL 64

5TH CRAIG 54

HOT RODS

1ST JOHN S 56

2ND WRANGLER 54

3RD DARRELL 53

4TH MIKE 49

5TH CRAIG 28

RACE RESULTS FOR MAN CAVE RACEWAY MAY 3RD 2015.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race*

Results are up guys.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

A big thanks to all the guys who were able to make the first race a success!
I think everyone had a good time. Thanks for the use of all the IROC cars
for the IROC races.Watch out there is a new slot car junkie in town--he came
with a small box--wonder what it will look like in a year?
Thanks


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Had a blast, yes we will see in a year
Posted pics under different thread


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

well for the ones who missed the first race heres what the plagues look like.


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

[/attach]


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

OK figuring this posting pics, here are the pictures from the man cave race


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats cool I don't know how to post pics you can post the pics when you race at my place.:wave:


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Sure will


----------

